# 04 50hp johnson



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got a ground wire that is tagged FUEL ,does this power the VRO ? Is the fuel pump itself mechanical? Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There is an electrical connection to the fuel-oil pump.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/17323.cfm

I've never worked on a 2004 Johnson, so I don't know how the pump is driven.
Older models were driven by pressure changes from the crankcase.


----------

